# Anyone know what this adjustment is?



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

So I just added a new tool (to me) to my arsenal- a 2 year old Boss V-XT to my Polaris ATV. Everything works as expected but the plow drops like a rock. I watched some vids from Boss but none of them matched the ATV version I have. I did find a spec sheet indicating the flow control is fixed so I suspect it has a fixed orifice under one of the cap screws, just not sure which one. While poking around, I see there is one adjustable set screw but cannot find any information on it. Anyone know what it is for?

Also, do you know which cap screw has the fixed orifice for drop speed, if there is one?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

MrB not your plow but just to give ya an idea >


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, that's the vid I watched. Unfortunately, that manifold is completely different than the one on the newer V-XT. So the location of the down orifice (if there is one) is different. I am surprised there is so little technical information on this manifold, especially compared to prior versions. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

MrBigStuff said:


> Thanks, that's the vid I watched. Unfortunately, that manifold is completely different than the one on the newer V-XT. So the location of the down orifice (if there is one) is different. I am surprised there is so little technical information on this manifold, especially compared to prior versions. Thanks again for your reply!


Have you considered just installing a flow control in line on the lift cylinder? That would be safer than screwing around with the manifold


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

No, I hadn't but that is certainly an option if I cannot find out more about the manifold. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

